
5 Documentaries About Entrepreneurs You Need to Watch This Spring - rpicard
http://www.inc.com/jill-krasny/5-documentaries-to-watch-this-spring.html
======
rpicard
Startupland especially seems pretty cool. Apparently Alexis Ohanian is in it:
[https://twitter.com/alexisohanian/status/455850736320909312](https://twitter.com/alexisohanian/status/455850736320909312)

